# Fox Transfer Sticking at Bottom?



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a 2020 Fox Transfer Performance post (30.9mm, 125mm travel) that I've been using for just under a year (not in winter). It's been working great, but beginning 1.5 weeks ago it started sticking at the bottom of its travel when it sits for more than a few seconds.

Specifically, if I put it all the way down, wait 5-10 seconds, then hit the lever to release it, it'll stay down. If I tap it with my butt it'll pop back up just fine. If I don't put it all the way down this doesn't happen, and if I press it down and let it go, it comes up fine. Almost as if things are getting a bit sticky.

It doesn't appear temperature dependent, seatpost clamp torque is the same as it's been since the bike was assembled, and it doesn't appear to bind anywhere along the travel. It might be a bit less smooth than it was originally, but it definitely doesn't feel rough or weird when using it.

Per Fox's troubleshooting guide I pulled back the seals and dripped in some Float Fluid, but that doesn't seem to have helped. I also tried applying a film of Slickolium (Slick Honey) to the upper post and cycling it a bunch, but this doesn't seem to have done anything.

Looking at the rebuild guide, while I don't have the requisite tools for a full rebuild, it appears opening the bottom of the post can be done with just some normal smooth jaw stuff. I'm wondering if this might allow sufficient access to the bushings from the bottom to lube them that way?

Fox is currently quoting a 30+ day turnaround for US service, so I'm hesitant to send it in, as this is my only MTB (another is still on order...) and I also don't have a spare dropper.

Besides ordering another dropper, any thoughts on what else to try?

Thanks!


----------



## ivzav (May 13, 2021)

i registered just to subscribe here. I'm having this exact same issue with my brand-new kashima-coated fox transfer. It binds if i stop in the first 25% of travel. If I sit there for 20-30s, then it wouldn't pop up by itself. For now, I've kinda gotten used to first pressing it down a bit so that it'd pop up.
It is attached via one set screw to the carbon frame of my new canyon. I've retorqued it a couple of times to make sure it doesn't bind. I've also tried rising the sleeve up a bit to see if maybe the cable is too bent at the bottom, but still same problem.


----------



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

ivzav said:


> i registered just to subscribe here. I'm having this exact same issue with my brand-new kashima-coated fox transfer. It binds if i stop in the first 25% of travel. If I sit there for 20-30s, then it wouldn't pop up by itself. For now, I've kinda gotten used to first pressing it down a bit so that it'd pop up.
> It is attached via one set screw to the carbon frame of my new canyon. I've retorqued it a couple of times to make sure it doesn't bind. I've also tried rising the sleeve up a bit to see if maybe the cable is too bent at the bottom, but still same problem.


Just to rule it out, can you reproduce the problem with the seatclamp completely loose? (That's one of the first things to check.)

I can, for what it's worth. I _think_ I've probably got a worn bushing or so.


----------



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

An update to this...

After putting some Float Fluid under the seals (so it could get to the bushings) and then letting the bike sit for a day, the dropper is now working fine again. So, it seems like this was an issue of the bushings needing a lube, but it takes a bit (likely because of how thick the Float Fluid is) for it to weep into everywhere.

So, for ivzav, I'd first suggest you pull the post and see if you can replicate the problem on the bench. If you can, gently pull the seal back at two points around the inner post, add a drop of Float Fluid behind the seals on both sides, then let it sit upright for a day+ in a relatively warm place (no cold garage) so the oil can weep into everything.

(If you can't, check the clamp.)


----------



## ivzav (May 13, 2021)

c0nsumer said:


> Just to rule it out, can you reproduce the problem with the seatclamp completely loose? (That's one of the first things to check.)
> 
> I can, for what it's worth. I _think_ I've probably got a worn bushing or so.


I don't think i can reproduce the problem exactly with the clamp completely off. The reason is that the problem seems to happen only if the seat is stopped in the first 25% of travel and some heavy(i.e.: me) load is applied for some time (>30sec). FWIW, i did try and it doesn't seem to happen but I'm not convinced it's the exact same test.

For now, I put in a double coat of carbon assy grease and lowered the torque of the clamp to 3nm. Seems ok for now but still somewhat noticeable drag in the first 1/4 of travel. I have some 85wt gearbox oil sitting around from my car which I'll use on the bushings to see if that helps.


----------



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

FWIW, I had to shove a cable tie into the seal (takes a bit to work it in), pull it back a bit to make a gap, then use a syringe with large gauge needle to make a drop. Which was kind hard because of how thick the oil is.


----------



## Noodle53 (Feb 22, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my 2020 Fox Transfer dropper. I tried the Float Fluid and dropper butter tricks but none held up for more than a ride or two, if that. My understanding is that there is a known assembly problem with these 2020 droppers. Fox will not issue a recall, as it is not a safety issue. If you have had the dropper for less than a year, file a warranty claim and Fox will rebuild and fix the problem. Even if over a year, hopefully Fox will take care of you. The bad news is you have to pull the dropper and send it out. Being riding season in the northern parts of the country, now is not the time you want to be without your dropper. My solution was to buy a new dropper (Bike Yoke Divine), while Fox handles my warranty claim. I'll then sell the rebuilt dropper when I get it back (if anyone will buy it as this problem is all over the internet). Btw, the Divine works great! Goes down, comes up, no sticking (what a concept). I'll stick to Fox suspension and avoid their droppers going forward..


----------



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

FYI, mine started sticking again after about a dozen hours of riding. Seems clear that it's a bushing issue. I pulled it and replaced it with a Brand-X and will get it out to Fox very soon.

I'm thinking of selling this Transfer when I get it back, and another one, and going to something else...


----------



## Lehr (Oct 14, 2009)

ifp presure is too low


----------

